# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  وای وای ..فرصت برابر7اذر..

## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 45095سلام دوستان دیدین که مهندس سرورپور گفت..بامعدل 10رتبه 70تجربی کشوری شد...بازبگید معدل تاثیر زیاد داره...برید دانلود کنید..دروغ ندارم بگم برید ارشیو صداوسیما دان کنید برنامه رو ببینید...http://www.telewebion.com/fa/1375242...%D9%87-20.html

----------


## mahdi-de

کار نشد نداره ...
لینک بده ببینیم .....

----------


## dalia 1998

معدل 10؟
یعنی کلا تستی کار کرده؟ تشریحی برای امتحان ها پس چی؟

----------


## Reza j

لینکش را بذارین لطفا

----------


## Bano.m

بلی...اینم یه انگیزه.... اما پایین ترین معدلی که شنیده بودم12 بود...
اما کلا انگیزه منگیزه همشون کشک بید...فقط باید خوند :Yahoo (79):

----------


## hamed_habibi

دادا برو از ارشیو صداسیما دان کن من خودم تو tv دیدم...به همه بگو

----------


## zahra2017

چرت گفته بابا!

----------


## M.M.B

دوستان ببخشید این حرف رو میزنم اما 3 صفحه تایپیک زدید کلی پست و کلی وقت مارو گرفتید از اخر حتی لینک رو هم نذاشتین

متاسفم واقعا! خوب برید یه جا که اهمیتش کمتره بحث متفرقه کنید

کارنامه 20: مشاوره- دینامیک

این لینک

----------


## hamed_habibi

نه عزیزم حقیقته

----------


## mahdi100

واسه دیدنش میگه  باید اشتراک تهیه کنی

----------


## Lara27

منم نمیتونم ببینم یا دانلودش کنم :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Reza j

دوستان
به جای این همه حرف مفت لینکش را پیدا کنید بذارین :Yahoo (79):

----------


## hamed_habibi

گذاشتم لینکو

----------


## sondra

جیگرم...
به درس خوندنه.
شما درس بخون ببین چی میشه کرد. :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

خخخخ شماهم باور کردین؟؟

----------


## Nahal

حرف ایشون سنده براتون؟؟؟ این همه دکتر افشار داره میگه با معدل پایین هم میشه پس چرا باور نمیکنین؟
ایشون برنامشون انگیزشیه!!!!...
من شارژ نتم کمه نمیتونم برنامه رو ببینم...ایا با مدرک حرف زدن یعنی کارنامه هم نشون دادن؟؟ اگه اره اون موقع حالا یه چیزی....

ولی دوستان همه مون میدونیم کنکور خیلی مهم تر از معدله یعنی اصل کنکوره... درصد بالاتر رتبه بهتر...

----------


## Lara27

> حرف ایشون سنده براتون؟؟؟ این همه دکتر افشار داره میگه با معدل پایین هم میشه پس چرا باور نمیکنین؟
> ایشون برنامشون انگیزشیه!!!!...
> من شارژ نتم کمه نمیتونم برنامه رو ببینم...ایا با مدرک حرف زدن یعنی کارنامه هم نشون دادن؟؟ اگه اره اون موقع حالا یه چیزی....
> 
> ولی دوستان همه مون میدونیم کنکور خیلی مهم تر از معدله یعنی اصل کنکوره... درصد بالاتر رتبه بهتر...


والا منم هر کاری کردم نتونستم برنامشو ببینم . باز نمیشد

----------


## Nahal

> والا منم هر کاری کردم نتونستم برنامشو ببینم . باز نمیشد


نیازی نیست که کاری بکنی...
همون لینک رو باز کنی یه ذره صبر کنی برنامه پخش میشه من چون شارژم کمه نتونستم برنامه رو ببینم وگرنه برا من باز شد...

----------


## Lara27

> نیازی نیست که کاری بکنی...
> همون لینک رو باز کنی یه ذره صبر کنی برنامه پخش میشه من چون شارژم کمه نتونستم برنامه رو ببینم وگرنه برا من باز شد...


خیلی منتظر موندم باز نشد

----------


## hanjera

سلام
خواهر من فقط و فقط تست خوند و اصلا کتاب و اینا نخوند...فقط و فقط تست
رتبه ی کنکورش بین 500 تا 600 ( دقیقا یادم نیست )  شد.
البته دو سه سال پیش

----------


## hamed_habibi

نم بارها توتایپیکام دررابطه با معدل حرفای دکترافشارو منعقدکردم ولاغیر...اینبارم حرف اقای سرورپور رو

----------


## srh

> نم بارها توتایپیکام دررابطه با معدل حرفای دکترافشارو منعقدکردم ولاغیر...اینبارم حرف اقای سرورپور رو


دقيقا بعضيا يه طور به ادم حمله ور ميشن انگار كه ما گفتيم استاد افشار دروغ گفته يا هر چيز ديگه اي 

واقعيت هست
بعضيا هم كه گفتن انگيزه منگيزه همش كشكه فقط بايد خوند ! اين حرف واقعا خنده دار بود يعني  خوندن بي انگيزه خوندن بي علاقه خوندن بي هدف عاقبتش از اوني كه نخونده بدتر ميشه 
واقعيته بي مدرك حرف زدن براش ميشه يه نقطه ضعف ميشه يه فضا برا برخي دوستان منتقد بد خلق 
به هر حال هركي دوست داشت ببينه و كسي جلوتونه نگرفته
يا حق

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

آقا قضیه یکم بو میده...
درصدایی که نشون دادی میتونه مال این رتبه باشه ولی معدل 10 خیلی میکشه پایین. @علی پاتر یادتون نره که به خاطر دو نمره معدل پایین تر به کجا رسید

----------


## Bano.m

> دقيقا بعضيا يه طور به ادم حمله ور ميشن انگار كه ما گفتيم استاد افشار دروغ گفته يا هر چيز ديگه اي 
> 
> واقعيت هست
> بعضيا هم كه گفتن انگيزه منگيزه همش كشكه فقط بايد خوند ! اين حرف واقعا خنده دار بود يعني  خوندن بي انگيزه خوندن بي علاقه خوندن بي هدف عاقبتش از اوني كه نخونده بدتر ميشه 
> واقعيته بي مدرك حرف زدن براش ميشه يه نقطه ضعف ميشه يه فضا برا برخي دوستان منتقد بد خلق 
> به هر حال هركي دوست داشت ببينه و كسي جلوتونه نگرفته
> يا حق


خب این موقع سال انگیزه ی چی اخه؟... دو ماه از شروع مدارس گذشته...حداقل حداقل یه کنکوری که میخواد 95 کنکور بده ..حداقلش از تابستون این کارارو شروع کرده و کلی فایل صوتی  گوش داده...وکلی مقاله خونده...وهدفم توهین  نیست..اما اون شخصی که حداقلش قبل شروع مدارس  همچین کاریو نکرده باشه برا  انگیزه واینچیزا...دیگه کلا از مرحله پرته :Yahoo (21): 
درضمن نگفتم بی انگیزگی یا بی هدفی... :Yahoo (21): 
وفک کنم قسمت اخر حرفتون دیگه با بنده نباشه...
علاقه ای به ادامه بحث ندارم... :Yahoo (21): 
موفق باشین..

----------


## srh

> خب این موقع سال انگیزه ی چی اخه؟... دو ماه از شروع مدارس گذشته...حداقل حداقل یه کنکوری که میخواد 95 کنکور بده ..حداقلش از تابستون این کارارو شروع کرده و کلی فایل صوتی  گوش داده...وکلی مقاله خونده...وهدفم توهین  نیست..اما اون شخصی که حداقلش قبل شروع مدارس  همچین کاریو نکرده باشه برا  انگیزه واینچیزا...دیگه کلا از مرحله پرته
> درضمن نگفتم بی انگیزگی یا بی هدفی...
> وفک کنم قسمت اخر حرفتون دیگه با بنده نباشه...
> علاقه ای به ادامه بحث ندارم...
> موفق باشین..


اتفاقا بر عكس هر چي ادم بيشتر پيش ميره بيشتر نياز به انگيزه داره اون چيزي كه شما گفتيد فكر ميكنم مشاوره بود نه انگيزه 
بزاريد با خودم مثال بزنم 
من تا حالا ٥ هفته متوالي دارم يه تراز ثابتي ميشم در صورتي كه من طبق مطالعاتم توي اين دو هفته قبل ٢  برابر هفته قبلي بود اما نتيجه دوباره همون چيزي شد الان پشت كنكوريم با هدفي شروع كردم كه واقعا بأوضاع الانم زمين تا اسمون تفاوت داره و از پارسال تا بحال من رشدي نداشتم و هر بار كه به گذشته ام خيره ميشم نا اميد ميشم ولي هميشه يه انگيزه هايي مياد و كمكم ميكنه كه دوباره شروع كنم به خوندن مثل اين دو هفته كه قراره بياد :Yahoo (1):  
راستي شما كه گفتيد اوني تا بحال نرفته سراغ دروس و كلا پرته شبيه يكي از دوستاي من بود  كه تقريبا از روش هاي تستي و ازمون دادن و اينا هيچ نميدونست ولي الان پزشكي شهركرد ميخونه پس هيچ وقت برا شروع دير نيست ::: البته يه بزرگي فرمودن 
١) اگر فكر ميكني كه نميتوني و اگر ميكني كه نميتوني در هر دو مورد حق با شماست 

البته من فقط به اون حرفتون اعتراض داشتم و اميدوارم ناراحت نشده باشيد اگرم دلخور شديد بنده شخصا عذر ميخوام  :22:

----------


## Amin97

این فایل به دلیل ارسالی بودن مشکل داره شما دوباره تو همون سایت tv برید ابتدا ثبت نام کنید بعد برید بخش برنامه های 7 آذر شبکه آموزش

----------


## GHZO7

sd

----------


## par.rah

مشاورا کارشون روحیه دادان در لحظه هستش...
حرف خیلیاشون واسم سند نیس

----------


## zari7

> فایل پیوست 45095سلام دوستان دیدین که مهندس سرورپور گفت..بامعدل 10رتبه 70تجربی کشوری شد...بازبگید معدل تاثیر زیاد داره...برید دانلود کنید..دروغ ندارم بگم برید ارشیو صداوسیما دان کنید برنامه رو ببینید...کارنامه 20: مشاوره- دینامیک


مهندس سرورپور چه روزایی فرصت برابر میاد؟؟؟

----------


## comet97

> مهندس سرورپور چه روزایی فرصت برابر میاد؟؟؟


فرصت برابر نیست وکارنامه20 هست.شنبه ها میاد

----------


## hamed_habibi

معدل ابدا تو رتبه تاثیر نداره..بارها گفتم

----------


## Majid.VZ

> فایل پیوست 45095سلام دوستان دیدین که مهندس سرورپور گفت..بامعدل 10رتبه 70تجربی کشوری شد...بازبگید معدل تاثیر زیاد داره...برید دانلود کنید..دروغ ندارم بگم برید ارشیو صداوسیما دان کنید برنامه رو ببینید...کارنامه 20: مشاوره- دینامیک


وای اینکه تجربی بود با این معدل این رتبه رو آورد اگه ریاضی بود رتبش راحت زیر 10 میشد
وای وای
پس میشه
باورم نمیشه!!
از فرط شادی در پوست خود نمیگنجم!!!
الآن از بس دستپاچه شدم به زور دارم تایپ میکنم

----------


## hamed_habibi

خداروشکر که شادی

----------


## Hellion

:Y (709): کشک !!

----------


## Hellion

> معدل ابدا تو رتبه تاثیر نداره..بارها گفتم


حاجی ما شاخمون تا اینحد درازه ینی ..  :Y (471): 
شاید ....

----------


## S.N.M19

> فایل پیوست 45095سلام دوستان دیدین که مهندس سرورپور گفت..بامعدل 10رتبه 70تجربی کشوری شد...بازبگید معدل تاثیر زیاد داره...برید دانلود کنید..دروغ ندارم بگم برید ارشیو صداوسیما دان کنید برنامه رو ببینید...کارنامه 20: مشاوره- دینامیک


اگه این کارنامه مربوط به کنکور 94 هست اشتباهه
خودم این برنامه رو دیدم گفت اون کسی که رتبه 70 شده مدرکشو گرفته و با کارنامه کنکور و مدرک دانشگاهش رفته پیش آقای ایمان سرورپور

----------


## hamed_habibi

نه گفت باکارت دانشجویی ازبین جمع اومد سمتم

----------


## srh

> اگه این کارنامه مربوط به کنکور 94 هست اشتباهه
> خودم این برنامه رو دیدم گفت اون کسی که رتبه 70 شده مدرکشو گرفته و با کارنامه کنکور و مدرک دانشگاهش رفته پیش آقای ایمان سرورپور


مجيد جان دلبندم گفته بود توي نمايشگاه كتاب 
برو تو كارنامه ٩٣ 

اصلا باشه دروغ ، شما باور نكنيد

----------


## srh

> معدل ابدا تو رتبه تاثیر نداره..بارها گفتم


مگه داريم ؟ مگه ميشه ؟ 
ديگه اينقدراهم بي تاثير نيست 
معدل تاثير خودش رو داره اون تأثيرم كم نيست اما اينكه معدل كم باشه رو ميشه با كنكور جبران كرد

----------


## Bano.m

> اتفاقا بر عكس هر چي ادم بيشتر پيش ميره بيشتر نياز به انگيزه داره اون چيزي كه شما گفتيد فكر ميكنم مشاوره بود نه انگيزه 
> بزاريد با خودم مثال بزنم 
> من تا حالا ٥ هفته متوالي دارم يه تراز ثابتي ميشم در صورتي كه من طبق مطالعاتم توي اين دو هفته قبل ٢  برابر هفته قبلي بود اما نتيجه دوباره همون چيزي شد الان پشت كنكوريم با هدفي شروع كردم كه واقعا بأوضاع الانم زمين تا اسمون تفاوت داره و از پارسال تا بحال من رشدي نداشتم و هر بار كه به گذشته ام خيره ميشم نا اميد ميشم ولي هميشه يه انگيزه هايي مياد و كمكم ميكنه كه دوباره شروع كنم به خوندن مثل اين دو هفته كه قراره بياد 
> راستي شما كه گفتيد اوني تا بحال نرفته سراغ دروس و كلا پرته شبيه يكي از دوستاي من بود  كه تقريبا از روش هاي تستي و ازمون دادن و اينا هيچ نميدونست ولي الان پزشكي شهركرد ميخونه پس هيچ وقت برا شروع دير نيست ::: البته يه بزرگي فرمودن 
> ١) اگر فكر ميكني كه نميتوني و اگر ميكني كه نميتوني در هر دو مورد حق با شماست 
> 
> البته من فقط به اون حرفتون اعتراض داشتم و اميدوارم ناراحت نشده باشيد اگرم دلخور شديد بنده شخصا عذر ميخوام


نه...منظورم این بود که ادم به  انگیزه های اینچنینی که  صرفا یه انگیزه بیرونیه و فوق فوقش تا  1 هفته اثر داره نیازی نداره.....اما حتما به انگیزه درونی نیاز داره...
نه...منظورمو اشتباه متوجه شدین...گفتم اونی که تابستون یا قبل بازشدن مدارس یا حتی تا آخر مهر نرفته دنبال برگردونون انگیزه برا خوندن ... میگم از مرحله پرته...
اما اون شخصی که شما گفتین..شرایطش فرق میکنه..خود منم زیاد اطلاع ندارم از کدوم درس چند تست میاد..اصلا نمی دونم کدوم قسمتا مهمه... اما این به این معنی نیست که بنده از مرحله پرت باشم...به مرور زمان دارم اطلاعاتمو زیاد میکنم...

ودرمورد مثالتون...خب این موضوع نشون میده که شما انگیزه درونیه رو دارین و خیلی چیزای دیگه...
نه ...ناراحت نشدم...فقط  تعجب کردم...اخه منظورم یه چیز دیگه بود...انتظار نداشتم دیگه اینموقع سال کسی بهش اعتراض کنه...
لطف دارین..بنده ام اگه تندی کردم عذر میخوام :Yahoo (1):

----------


## علی پاتر

سلام 
یا ایشون  دیپلم قبل ۸۴داشتن..(چون فیلم رو ندیدم سنشونو نمیدونم)یا دیپلم شون رو از یه رشته ی دیگه ای گرفتن.مثلا تو انسانی معدلشون ده شده بعد اومدن تجربی کنکور دادن
یا هم ک کذب محضه خارج از این سه حالت نمیتونه باشه
فرض کنین ایشون بالاترین تراز ممکن کنکورو اوردن مثلا ۱۲۵۰۰
بعد تراز معدلش هم حدود ۴۰۰۰میشه شایدم کمتر!چون وقتی تراز معدل من ک ۱۸.۷بود شد ۷۸۰۰دیگه تراز معدل ۱۰چقدر میتونه باشه؟؟بیست و پنج درصد ۴۰۰۰میشه ۱۰۰۰ و هفتاد و پنج درصد۱۲۵۰۰ میشه۹۳۷۵ ک با اون هزارتا جمع شه...میشه۱۰۳۷۵ ک میشه حدود ۱۰۰۰کشوری
ی ذره چشمامونو باز کنیم ببینیم چ بلتیی سرمون دارن میارن.اینجور برنامه ها هدف دارن مطمئن باشید

----------


## mpaarshin

اون اومده یه چیز گفته دیگه، شما سند بیار بعدش ادم باید واقع بین باشه چرا میخواین به دروغ سر خودتونو شیره بمالین و بگین معدل تاثیر نداره مگه میشه نداشته باشه درسته که میشه معدل رو با کنکور جبران کرد ولی ریسک اینکار با توجه به کنکور الان بالاست و امکانش کمه و بسیار سخته
فقط بشینید خوب واسه کنکور بخونین و ترمیم معدل هم که احتمالا خرداد هستش رو بریم امتحان بدیم همه چی حل میشه ایشالا

----------


## zari7

> فرصت برابر نیست وکارنامه20 هست.شنبه ها میاد


چه ساعتی و چه شبکه ای؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

ما بررسی کردیم دیدیم اصلا همچین مصوبه ای به اسم ترمیم معدل به دست رئیس جمهور نرسیده و امضا هم نشده.(ساده ترین راه برای بررسیش هم اینه وارد *سایت دولت* و  "ترمیم معدل" رو سرچ کنید.اونجا کل مصوبات و تاریخ و ساعتشون هست )به حرف  ما خواهید رسید.در ثانی وزیر اموزش و پرورش هم که این روزا بدجور فشار بهش  وارد شده اون از اون حرفش تو مصاحبه با 20:30 که گفت دولت 2 میلیون ت واسه  هر دانش اموز سرانه داده به مدرسه ها و کمتر از 1 ماه حرفشو تکذیب کرد و  گفت که هنوز منابع مالی به ما ندادن و حساب که کردن دیدن فعلا سرانه 4.000  تومنه برا هر دانش آموز!!
پس اون خبر ترمیم معدل هم احتمال کذب بودنش بالاس.بیخود دلتونو خوش  نکنید.این وزارتخونه اصلا به حرف نیرو ها و کارکنانشم تره خرد نمیکنه

----------


## mohammad.sa

> ما بررسی کردیم دیدیم اصلا همچین مصوبه ای به اسم ترمیم معدل به دست رئیس جمهور نرسیده و امضا هم نشده.(ساده ترین راه برای بررسیش هم اینه وارد *سایت دولت* و  "ترمیم معدل" رو سرچ کنید.اونجا کل مصوبات و تاریخ و ساعتشون هست )به حرف  ما خواهید رسید.در ثانی وزیر اموزش و پرورش هم که این روزا بدجور فشار بهش  وارد شده اون از اون حرفش تو مصاحبه با 20:30 که گفت دولت 2 میلیون ت واسه  هر دانش اموز سرانه داده به مدرسه ها و کمتر از 1 ماه حرفشو تکذیب کرد و  گفت که هنوز منابع مالی به ما ندادن و حساب که کردن دیدن فعلا سرانه 4.000  تومنه برا هر دانش آموز!!
> پس اون خبر ترمیم معدل هم احتمال کذب بودنش بالاس.بیخود دلتونو خوش  نکنید.این وزارتخونه اصلا به حرف نیرو ها و کارکنانشم تره خرد نمیکنه


چرا داری همه جا همینو میگی؟؟؟هیچی معلوم نیست بزار معدل پایینا به درس خوندنشون ادامه بدن روحیشون خراب نکن داداش.این حرفا خیلی تاثیر گذاره لطفا بررسی کردین نمی خواد به همه بگید.دمت گرم دادا

----------


## moosoolina

با این درصدایی که استارتر نشون داده امکان نداه معدلش10 باشه. اگه معدلش 10 بود درصداش میاس بیشتر باشن. شما خودتون کارنامه نفر69 یا 71 رو نگا کنید  میبینید که  حدودا درصداشون با نفر70 یکیه اونا هم که معدلشون 10 نبوده پس معدل همشون بالا بوده.
 والسلام!!!

----------


## biology115

به نظر من این یه سیاسته که بگن ، آره با خوندن زیاد میشه تاثیر معدل رو خنثی کرد و 

نمیدونم 75 درصد کنکوره و دیگه نمیدونم معدل تاثیرش کمه و این حرفا ...

اما این یه واقعیته و نمیشه کاریش کرد ...

چرا نیومده بگه که این قانون ناعادلانه هست ، و انتقاد نمیکنه؟

اونم که این حرف رو زده مطمئن باشید با دست های پشت پرده

دستش تو یه کاسه هست ...

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

تاثیر معدل توطئه آمریکا و اسراییل و دست نشانده های آنها در منطقه است

----------


## biology115

> تاثیر معدل توطئه آمریکا و اسراییل و دست نشانده های آنها در منطقه است


تکبیر ...

----------


## pedram7

اولا اصلا امکان نداره کسی با معدل 10 بتونه همچین رتبه ای بیاره
دوما کسی که تو کنکور این قدر درصد هاش عالیه امکان نداره اینقدر معدلش پایین باشه  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> لینکش را بذارین لطفا





> واسه دیدنش میگه  باید اشتراک تهیه کنی





> منم نمیتونم ببینم یا دانلودش کنم





> اولا اصلا امکان نداره کسی با معدل 10 بتونه همچین رتبه ای بیاره
> دوما کسی که تو کنکور این قدر درصد هاش عالیه امکان نداره اینقدر معدلش پایین باشه




سلام دوستان.من نتونستم کلیپی گیر بیارم که این اقا پسر توش حرف زده باشه و فکر کنم اصلا همچین چیزی نبوده باشه.ولی مهندس ایمان سرورپور تو برنامه ی کارنامه ی 20 در باره ی این پسره حرف زده و گفته که همچین کسی با چنین معدلی چنین رتبه ای رو اورده.فقط در همین حد دربارش بحث شده و بس.ولی اکثرمون ایمان سرورپورو قبول داریم.حرفش واسه من یکی که سنده.
اینم لینکش

برنامه انگیزشی مهندس سرور پور - صفحه 4

----------

